# Rest Peacefully Miss Figaro!



## mgs926 (May 1, 2009)

I helped my lop-eared girl over the bridge yesterday. Figaro was 7-1/2. I wish I would have visited this board more, because then maybe I could have been better prepared for our emergency visit to the vet yesterday. As it is, I feel so guilty and I feel like I failed her. 

She was fine yesterday morning and then when I went to run yesterday afternoon (the buns are near the treadmill), she was in the corner of her hut and non-responsive to my voice. I knew right away that something was really wrong. She had terrible head tilt, to the point that her head was arched all the way toward her hind end. Her eyes were rolling all over her head and she was circling if she could stand at all. She wouldn't eat or drink. 

I immediately brought her to the vet, but now I am second guessing my decision to put her to sleep, especially reading now that I could have tried antibiotics. I feel so sad and stupid that I was unprepared for the vet and I felt euthanasia was my only option because I didn't want her to hurt anymore. And then I had to go home and explain to Gepetto, her soulmate, that she wasn't coming back. He is so confused and heartbroken. I was in such a panic to help her and went right to the vet. I wasn't prepared with how I could have helped her. My husband keeps telling me that we don't know if treatment would have helped, but that's what's making it even harder for me- the fact that I'll NEVER be able to know! I feel like I failed her completely.

Miss Figgy, I am SO sorry my sweet girl. I tried my best. I have loved living with you all your life. I know you are at peace now, and I am trying to feel good about my decision to give you that peace. 

Binky free my sweet girl! 
Dec. 14th 2001- April 30th, 2009


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2009)

No one can "prepare" for a trip to the vets' office. Don't beat yourself up over it. You gave her love and a great life for more than seven years--hang onto those memories. We have lost two of our little ones to the same thing--Stockton wasn't responding to meds and all he could do was roll and cry--it was the hardest trip I ever had to make. Mr B was around ten, and he just gave up and went fairly fast, even though we had him on anti-biotics. It is a lot harder to see your fur baby suffering and is never something that one can prepare for. Binky free little girl. :bunnyangel:


----------



## anneq (May 1, 2009)

Dittos what Nancy said...don't beat yourself up over this.
Seven and a-half wonderful years are what you should be focusing on, that's what really counted - and lots of cuddles/love to your remaining bun

/hugs
Anne


----------



## hartleybun (May 1, 2009)

ditto from me too - you did everything you could for your beautiful bunny. nothing can ever prepare you for being in that situation. remember the happy times and dont go down the 'what if' road - it leads nowhere.

binky free miss figaro:bunnyangel:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry, for you, your family, and Gepetto. You did not fail her at all! As others have said, not all bunnies get to have 7.5 years of love and happiness. She was very grateful for your love and care, and her memory will always be with you. You did the right thing for her and I am sure she is thankful.

Binky free, Figaro.


----------



## mgs926 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. Your words mean a lot to me. I am more at peace with my decision, most of all because I know Figaro's suffering was very limited. Gepetto is doing ok today. We actually moved him into a different area of the house so he isn't trying to figure out where Figaro is. He is eating and playful today. I am really hoping he pulls through this. Thank you so much again!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 1, 2009)

You may want to give him a stuffed animal to cuddle with for the time being, and give him extra attention. There may also be threads in the Behavior section on how to help one half of a bonded pair when the other one passes on.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Figaro.

BinkyPainFree at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

You will me missed.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## mgs926 (May 2, 2009)

I just wanted to update- Gepetto is doing pretty well so far. We have been giving him extra snuggles and attention. He is still eating and drinking and is laying in his relaxed position with his legs kicked out and on his side. I'm going to continue to give him extra love for quite a bit. I hope he continues to do well. 

I am much more at peace with my decision as well. I am so happy to know Figaro didn't suffer. 

Thank you all for your support! 
Jill


----------



## Flashy (May 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Miss Figaro, but remember that all anyone can do is what they think is best at the time, and that's what you did. She was lucky to have been loved so much.

I'm glad that Gepetto is doing ok  

Look after yourself.

Binky Free Miss Figaro


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she had a long life with you and was well loved. Its hard to make that decision, I have never liked it, but like the others have said you did what was best for her. No one likes to see their bunny suffer. I bet in those seven and a half years there are loads of funny stories.

Give Gepetto a extra cuddle from my herd.

Binky free Figaro.


----------

